# Yarn shops in Anchorage



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

I am sure someone on KP can tell me if there are any yarn shops in Anchorage and if so what is the address. I am visiting Anchorage, well actually Girdwood in August and would like to visit a yarn shop.
Thanks in advance
Judy


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Try this:

http://www.knitmap.com/


----------



## akmnchkn (Sep 17, 2011)

There are 2: Far North Yarn Co and The Quilt Tree. If you'd like more info send me a PM and I can provide that.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I tried the link in the post just under your original post and found 4 shops in and around Anchorage, Alaska.



Penrith Grandma said:


> I am sure someone on KP can tell me if there are any yarn shops in Anchorage and if so what is the address. I am visiting Anchorage, well actually Girdwood in August and would like to visit a yarn shop.
> Thanks in advance
> Judy


----------



## Gulfbreezeknitter (Apr 29, 2012)

There is a lovely yarn shop in Seward, AK, called A Flyin Skein. We Have a cabin in Seward and I spend many hours in this little shop.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Here's a list of LYS' from all over. Anchorage is on top of the first page. 

Sharon


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

akmnchkn said:


> There are 2: Far North Yarn Co and The Quilt Tree. If you'd like more info send me a PM and I can provide that.


Thank you for the information on yarn shops. You all have been so helpful thank you.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

If you are interested in Qiviuk yarn, you can purchase it at the Alaska Wildlife Conservation Center and support the refuge. It's south of Anchorage on Seward Highway. I enjoy visiting the refuge and the gift shop. I also bought yarn and pattern for a scarf at the Far North Yarn Co. on Spenard Rd. I somehow misplaced the pattern for the scarf and they kindly sent me another copy! Lots of great people in a great state! I have fond memories of our travels in AK.


----------



## MerryMoose (Apr 29, 2012)

There are two very nice yarns shops in Anchorage. One is called Far North Yarns and the other is The Yarn Branch located inside of QuiltTree Fabrics. Both have lovely yarns of all fibers from around the world.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

gk said:


> If you are interested in Qiviuk yarn, you can purchase it at the Alaska Wildlife Conservation Center and support the refuge. It's south of Anchorage on Seward Highway. I enjoy visiting the refuge and the gift shop. I also bought yarn and pattern for a scarf at the Far North Yarn Co. on Spenard Rd. I somehow misplaced the pattern for the scarf and they kindly sent me another copy! Lots of great people in a great state! I have fond memories of our travels in AK.


 Yes I know the wildlife conservation centre, it's not far from where my daughter lives. I agree about the great people in a great State, we love Alaska and am glad I have a reason to visit I.e. daughter and granddaughter.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Gulfbreezeknitter said:


> There is a lovely yarn shop in Seward, AK, called A Flyin Skein. We Have a cabin in Seward and I spend many hours in this little shop.


Last year two of my daughters and grand daughter were in Seward, we went A Flying Skein, had such a great time in there. We all come out with bags full of yarn, books, and other things. It was lunch time for the lady who runs the place, so her dh was taking care of the sales. A large family of ladies, several sisters, moms, aunts and one sister in law. I think there were 9 of them. Well, he sent them out with purple bags that were supposed to sell for $6. each. She was back before my crew completed our selections and she handed us each a purple bag too. A few days later we went back again and she told us the family had come back to show her that they had each completed one of their projects in only 3 days. She took pictures of them all with their purple bags and it was on their website. I thought it was so cool that we saw what had gone on. Tons of nice yarns at great prices when we were there. I love the place, also Quilt tree, altho they had less yarn when I was there last. Our curise was great too, then spent a week at daughters cabin out at Cooper Landing. What a great month we had on vacation.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

deshka said:


> Gulfbreezeknitter said:
> 
> 
> > There is a lovely yarn shop in Seward, AK, called A Flyin Skein. We Have a cabin in Seward and I spend many hours in this little shop.
> ...


Wow, this sound like you had a great time. I have been to Seward and purchased patchwork fabric and also at Coopers Landing purchased two quilt kits, but sadly no yarn. This years visit I intend to purchase yarn.


----------

